# Cheapest Meat for a Cut



## RedWindsor (Aug 29, 2011)

Greetings, ive been rather inactive for a while here and had a good thing going for a while but hit a plateu which is mostly my own fault because i strayed big time from teh diet but have managed to keep from gaining back any weight... but i usually buy in BULK from resturant depot

so as far as Cutting goes i estimate my most comfortable and fastest fat loss plan is to eat approx 2600 calories a day... and i had great sucess doing so making about 80% of my diet meat... so my question is what is the cheapest meat that is awesome to do a cut with?

ive had great sucess with 80/20 ground beef, just curious if there is some other option out there that is 0 carb that i can opt for.


----------



## ExLe (Aug 29, 2011)

Frozen Boneless skinless chicken breast. You can usually buy a 3lb bag for 6-7$


----------



## CG (Aug 29, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> Greetings, ive been rather inactive for a while here and had a good thing going for a while but hit a plateu which is mostly my own fault because i strayed big time from teh diet but have managed to keep from gaining back any weight... but i usually buy in BULK from resturant depot
> 
> so as far as Cutting goes i estimate my most comfortable and fastest fat loss plan is to eat approx 2600 calories a day... and i had great sucess doing so making about 80% of my diet meat... so my question is what is the cheapest meat that is awesome to do a cut with?
> 
> ive had great sucess with 80/20 ground beef, just curious if there is some other option out there that is 0 carb that i can opt for.



Bro, you're gifted as I aam, with access to a resturant depot card. Boneless chicken breast. Get the 40lb box, its normally about 1.50\lb.  Its a bitch to break down, but honestly, break it down, portion it out in zip lock bags and freeeze that shit. If you want, you can split it with someone else to save a few bucks. Also, eggs. More and more eggs. 15dozen xl eggs (each doz in a carton) will run you about 16 bucks. 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedWindsor (Aug 31, 2011)

I love BJs, i got like 50+ eggs for 7$ and change today. luckily for me though my big freezer broke down so now all the meat in there that my parents wouldn't let me eat (becuase when i was on my diet iw as TANKING through meats) is now defrosting and they dont wanna throw it out so i got to cook it all and lets just say im set for the next month or so just on the meat they are letting me have.

i feeling good again, time to cut another 10lbs!


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a costco member.  I got some boneless skinless chicken thighs yesterday, 6.5 lbs for lke 11 bucks.  Great on the grill.  And their eggs are cheap too.  you can probably get about the same as bj's.  About 50 for7 or 8 bucks or so.  We don't have restaurant depot around here...sounds awesome.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 31, 2011)

If it's on sale, Sirloin or Top Round steaks are both lean and delicious.

Other than that, chicken breast or ground beef (88%) from Costco.  I buy the giant packs of eggs too, 7.5 dozen for 9-10$.


----------



## gamma (Sep 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Frozen Boneless skinless chicken breast. You can usually buy a 3lb bag for 6-7$



x2


----------



## gamma (Sep 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Frozen Boneless skinless chicken breast. You can usually buy a 3lb bag for 6-7$



x2 i shop AT KROGERS and they run bogo sale i stock up, the check out person is like wft dude ,- you getting for the end of the world -i replied no getting ready for the week ...lol


----------



## RedWindsor (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Me and my dad split a cow 2x per year. It's the way to go. Like $175 per and we have a SHIT ton of meat.


----------



## CG (Sep 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Me and my dad split a cow 2x per year. It's the way to go. Like $175 per and we have a SHIT ton of meat.



lol ive thoughtn about that .. people think theres alot more meat on a side of beef than there really is.. just feeding yourself and pops with that??


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> lol ive thoughtn about that .. people think theres alot more meat on a side of beef than there really is.. just feeding yourself and pops with that??


 
Well we split it and I give my dad more meat to help offset some costs for feed and what not. But it's him and my mom. 

Last time i think I got like 100lbs of beef all together. Roasts, steaks and ground. I still have some left over.

The cow we processed was pretty small.


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Well we split it and I give my dad more meat to help offset some costs for feed and what not. But it's him and my mom.
> 
> Last time *i think I got like 100lbs of beef all together. Roasts, steaks and ground.* I still have some left over.
> 
> The cow we processed was pretty small.


----------



## naturalplayer (Sep 1, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> *I love BJs*, i got like 50+ eggs for 7$ and change today. luckily for me though my big freezer broke down so now all the meat in there that my parents wouldn't let me eat (becuase when i was on my diet iw as TANKING through meats) is now defrosting and they dont wanna throw it out so i got to cook it all and lets just say im set for the next month or so just on the meat they are letting me have.
> 
> i feeling good again, time to cut another 10lbs!


 


ME TOO!!


----------



## battletrax (Sep 3, 2011)

man where can u buy a whole cow


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 3, 2011)

150lbs of venison for 15 dollars a license and $50 for processing.


----------



## rjd (Sep 3, 2011)

*Meaty!!!*



battletrax said:


> man where can u buy a whole cow


 

Call around to different farmer and see if they'll let you by one. My buddy did that and bought a all natural cow. The meat tasted nothing like the crap in the store! I call it crap because that's what it tasted like after I had all natural beef. 150lbs $175


----------



## Stoner1 (Sep 4, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> 150lbs of venison for 15 dollars a license and $50 for processing.



^^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> 150lbs of venison for 15 dollars a license and $50 for processing.



damn straight king. Venison is lean, higher in iron and CLA. It's the king of meat


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 4, 2011)

Local animal shelter. They give the cats away plus its the same meat as any Chinese restaurant...

I like the fat ones with the orange hair best.


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Local animal shelter. They give the cats away plus its the same meat as any Chinese restaurant...
> 
> I like the fat ones with the orange hair best.




holy shit, lol....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Local animal shelter. They give the cats away plus its the same meat as any Chinese restaurant...
> 
> I like the fat ones with the orange hair best.



Telsa will be most impressed!


----------



## RedWindsor (Sep 5, 2011)

haha!

Guys im sorry i didnt wanna make another thread for this question... at Restuarant Depot what type of turkey breast do they sell? i got the 20lb boxes they were like 45$ a box. just trying to rework my Macros on fit day to restructure my diet


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 8, 2011)

ground beef is pretty cheap but chicken is your best bet I think!


----------

